# Something wrong with 9.0 RC Sparc64 iso?



## agkbill (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have tried to install both RC1 and RC2 of FreeBSD 9.0 but both times it fails during checksum check.

I get 
	
	



```
The checksum for base.txz does not match. It may have become corrupted, and should be re downloaded.
```

Something I did a couple of time, also controlling the MD5 sum of the download and verification of the burned DVD.
But every time the same thing.

Anyone who have managed to install on sparc64?

All the best.
/Christer


----------



## sossego (Nov 21, 2011)

I used Whitehorn's iso and installed a base system.
http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn It's the bsdinstall iso.
After the first boot has been done, remount the iso and extract the sets. You can skip src and ports-- it's better to use csup/cvsup for them.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

Does it happen on the same place each time you try? Or does it happen randomly?

I've had a similar issue once on an i386 machine, the install would randomly die during an untar and the machine turned out to have bad memory.


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 22, 2011)

I had this problem with RC1. It's fixed in RC2. I'm off to change my script to reflect that.


----------



## agkbill (Nov 22, 2011)

It happen on the same place each time I try.

I managed to start the installation by using boot only and network installation. However the installation could not finished, it freeze at the step where you enter root password. But that is another story.

Will wait until 9.0 is out.

Thank you.


----------



## valuequest (Apr 3, 2012)

I am attempting to boot the FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-sparc64-bootonly.iso from the CDROM drive on a Sun Ultra 5. The loader menu comes up but when I attempt to boot the kernel the Ultra 5 system immediately generates the "Fast data access MMU miss" error and returns to the OBP ok> prompt. Might anyone else have worked the same or a similar problem with 9.0-RELEASE? 

Might there perhaps be some problem with the kernel for sparc64 included in 9.0-RELEASE?
http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/sparc64-164123-Kernel-fails-to-boot-on-Sun-Ultra-5-td5145219.html


----------

